# Low Tech/Light, Needs fert help!



## niccomau (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi guys! I'm about to set up a low-tech, low-light (1.5 watts T5NO), 46 GAL bowfront aquarium with Eco Complete substrate. I've read Toms article, and have seen what fert dosing regimen he suggests. But I may not be able to get the dry ferts together for awhile so can someone tell me the actual PPM levels of N, P, K to aim for in this type of tank? I've been fiddling with the Fertilator but don't know which target level to reach with the Seachem product line.
Also when I first set up the tank up should I test the tap waters base level of these nutrients, then dose the difference?

I'm going to plant heavily right off as the article suggests. Here are the plants I've chosen:
Hygrophila diffomis, Hygrophila corymbosa strict or Kompakt, Bacopa australis and carolina, various Cryptocoryne, hydrocotyle leucocephala, Vals, Sagittaria, Java Fern, Xmas Moss, and floating Riccia. Are any of these plants fert/nutrient hungry enough that I may need to dose more of a N, P, or K?

Thanks Guys and Gals!


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

In fertilizing my low tech tanks I start with a daily EI macro dose and add that at my water change (wc). I then add a dose of micros the next day. That seems to be adequate for most of my tanks as long as I am doing a weekly wc. If I go longer between wc then I will dose again. So if I have a 46 gallon tank and the EI chart suggests I dose:

+/- 1/2 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- 1/8 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- 1/8 (10ml) Trace Elements 3x a week

I would dose my 46 gallon with 1/2 tsp KNO3 and 1/8 tsp KHPO4 when I do a water change. Then I would dose 1/8 tsp of trace elements the next day. I also typically add a double dose of glutaraldehyde (Excel, Metricide, etc) when I do a water change. It seems to work and the plants are doing well. Here is a pic of a 72 gallon NPT which has no CO2 and gets a 75% wc once a week to every three or four weeks.










Good luck.

stu


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Check out wet's calculators for some dosing help in addition to Stu's good suggestion: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ersion-2-yet-another-nutrient-calculator.html


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

you don't need to follow EI if you're low tech low light. i have 64w T8 over my 75g and 90g, with CO2, i dose probably 1/8 of EI suggested amount per week.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with darkoon, the entire point of low tech is low maintenance. Dosing EI defeats the purpose, plus it's generally unnecessary. I have a 10 gal low tech that I don't dose anything into except some calcium every month or 2. The fish load and excess fish food is intended to act as enough fertilizer for your tank.


----------



## DeChaoOrdo (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree with darkoon and tarantulaguy. With a small addendum. From my experience with low tech/light plants the only macro that seemed to be needed as far as dosing was K, and even then not much at all. Fish should provide plenty of N and P. I would be a bit concerned with the variety of plant needs in such a setup and would personally veer towards 3-5 varieties of plants well suited for low light culture rather than introducing a large mix of needs from the get go and then adding others as the tank develops and seeing what works well. Perhaps a few crypts, one of the hygros and the java fern initially and adding the rest as the tank becomes more established.


----------



## niccomau (Dec 31, 2011)

I may not use all the plants I ordered... I just order extras incase something came in battered or unusable. Or in case something didn't work out I'd still have options, only one store has aquatic plants that are worth while, and boy are they expensive. I went the internet order route  If they all come in healthy I have a couple of tanks I can spread them over. I don't have any fish yet so does that make a difference?


----------

